# Iron Bed Casters



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I have several old iron beds I'm redoing, and using. But, does anyone know where I can find casters for them? Beds are tubular iron, and the casters are odd shaped, there is a spring like that slips up into the bed.rather like a square, with the post that holds the caster going up thru it.theres a cap between caster and spring that fits into bottom of bed tubing.Clear as mud? my lack of being able to describe it might be whats hindering my finding them, does anyone know what I'm speaking of, know where I can find them, or are able to give a better description??


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I can't get it from the description, sorry, but here's a link. On the first page it says spring loaded. http://www.nationalcaster.com/


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Here are some more links that may help out.
http://mrrollerinc.thomasnet.com/vi...ned-ride/lkf-bkf-series-spring-action-casters


http://www.thomasnet.com/products/caster-parts-95968582-1.html

http://www.tradekey.com/selloffer_view/id/1112326.htm


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone, but all of the casters I found on the sites fasten ON the item. The casters I'm looking for fit INSIDE the tubular bottom of the iron bed.The box "spring" on top inserts into the post. Wish I could describe better, best I can do is the top is like a box, with the bottom of each side fitting around the top spike of the caster.
Thanks again.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I haven't seen any with spring type boxes on top, but just the kind with the peg on top that goes into the leg. http://www.antique-hardware.com/casters.htm

Somehow, I don't think these are right either: http://www.ballandball-us.com/feet_casters_casters.html


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.whitechapel-ltd.com/hardware/castors/castors.shtml Maybe one of these is what your looking for. Each of the pictures are clickable for more options.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Is it something like this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Matched-Set-4...ryZ66637QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LeslieJ (Jul 23, 2011)

I was searching for a replacement caster and found your post. I have the same style. I'd love to know if you ever found them. The only suggestion I found was to remove them all and replace with a solid foot. But I'd rather have wheels so I can move the bed easy. I realize you wrote this in 07 and have no idea if you'll see my message since this is the first time I've used any type of forum


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, Leslie, I'm still here everyday. No, I havent found the exact type I'm looking for, however, untill I do, my SIL installed casters from a creeper, like the kind you lay down on to slide under a car? They enable me to roll it around, untill I can find the proper type. Be sure if you find them, to let me know.


----------



## cherokeerox (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.cathousebeds.com/iron-bed-casters-really-worthless/
Good article


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I cannot help you but just wanted to let you know that I am jealous


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

You should be able to find anything you need here-----I used this company alot when I was in the Furniture Bus..
http://www.vandykes.com/default.asp...hipping&CAPCID=1286177924&CA_6C15C=1514103614


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

When I refinished mine I took the castors out,& cut about 4 inches of PVC pipe split that & took about 1/4 inch out & drove it into the leg's with a hammer.It made the old metal stronger,I just set it on metal can lids upside down.I think VanDykes has castors.


----------



## ewhworth (May 11, 2015)

"Oajen metal threaded star type insert adapter for 2" OD round tubing, 5/16" - 18 thread, pack of 20". 

Bought these on Amazon.com. Just used standard 5/16 threaded stem casters and I'm good to go! Also found these on eBay. 

"Set Of 4 Antique Castor Sockets....Three Sizes.....Pick One size".

I think you would need to weld or screw top hat socket for grip ring or what ever caster you used.

Hope this helps!


----------

